# C. willi/lucens question...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I got some of these from Ghazanfar a while ago, and it took them a little time to acclimate to the tank, but they have grown quite nice and thick now. My question is how tall are these supposed to get? For the longest time, they didn't get much higher than about 1/3 of my Oceanic 50, but now I have some of the runner plants from the edge of the plot of plants which are approaching 2/3 of the height of the tank.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

If Ghazanfar got these from Jeff Senske during the DVAGA demo April 2006, I have the same plants. Mine have never gotten taller than 4 inches submerged.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I have a large mat of these in the back corner of a low light tank, after a year back there they are 12" tall. The leaves are still about 3-4", the rest is stem.


----------

